# Livery costs cornwall



## HCkernow (25 November 2013)

A friend has asked if she can keep her horse at ours, no Idea what to charge, advice please. She wants DIY with as and when days of full if she cant get over due to work. Standard facilities, stable, all year turnout, individual paddocks, off road hacking, no school, owner on site, hay and straw can be provided. Advice please as no idea on current rates. Thanks.


----------



## jules9203 (25 November 2013)

Ok - not in Cornwall but I'm about to open a small livery yard in Hampshire. DIY with hay all year round is £160 ponies, £180 horses per month. Turnout daily all year round in pairs, use of 20/40 out door school. Anything else is extra - charged per day - change of rugs / picking out feet / feeding / mucking out / poo picking fields by the wheel barrow / vet or farrier visits etc..... ranging from £2.50 - £5.00 per item.
If it helps part livery around us starts at approx. £400 (not wkends) and Full at approx. £500 and upwards.

Hay is anything between £3.50 - £7.00 per small bale. Straw is approx. £2.50 - £5.00 a bale

Having said that buying/renting a property is more than Cornwall too (I lived there for years and miss Falmouth like mad!!!)


----------



## maggiehorse (25 November 2013)

HCkernow said:



			A friend has asked if she can keep her horse at ours, no Idea what to charge, advice please. She wants DIY with as and when days of full if she cant get over due to work. Standard facilities, stable, all year turnout, individual paddocks, off road hacking, no school, owner on site, hay and straw can be provided. Advice please as no idea on current rates. Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

hi i,m in bodmin cornwall our livery is £18 +£10 for unlimited haylage £40 for giant square straw bale £7 per day full livery, turnout bring in etc is £1.50 per job. facilities include sand school,summer jumping paddock,horsebox storage  cross country course totally off road hacking most others in area are £25 all year which includes haylage


----------



## jules9203 (25 November 2013)

See there are lots of reasons to miss Cornwall xxx Just so you know trailer storage is £7.50 and lorry storage £10 per month - and that doesn't mean hard standing.


----------



## AnniePippi2011 (3 April 2014)

my livery is £100 a month DIY for nice stable and reasonable all year turnout and floodlit rubber surface school. Plus £25 a month all you can eat hay in winter. Im in cornwall.


----------



## Luckycharm (17 April 2014)

i pay £150 a month which includes all year turnout in separate paddocks and use of a large rubber flood lit school (when not hired out to external users who get priority use). Hay is an extra £7.50 a week.


----------

